# whats the difference



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

I love this site. I am learning so much about home theaters. Still looking for a simple projector. What's the difference between home theater projector and presentation projector? I was looking at the Epson 710hd and the ex 7210. One is home theater and the other is presentation.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Presentation projectors aim for high brightness; contrast ratio and color accuracy are not as important as being able to see the picture in a lit room. HT projectors, on the other hand, may not be as bright, but have higher contrast ratio with, ideally, accurate colors.

Resolution may be different as well. 1024x768 is fine for projecting a spreadsheet, but is not full HDTV.


----------

